# Acadia National Park



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

Editing photos this morning and I liked the colors in these shots.




In the shot below, I took a file that was originally in color and ran it through a program called Tonality.  I exposed the blue of the water, while leaving the rest of the photo in grayscale.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2016)

Awesome Bob!  :coolpics:


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Awesome Bob!  :coolpics:



Thanks SeaBreeze.  I've been spending quite a bit of time working with this new software (Macphun and Aurora HD) to bring new life to older photos.


----------

